
RECORD LOW UNEMPLOYMENT, STILL 397,400 JOBS VACANT IN CANADA - nansal
http://www.dg.ca/blog/record-low-unemployment-jobs-in-canada-vacant
======
nansal
Skill deficiency is a real issue for the Northern nation as it has not been
able to fill in nearly 400,000 vacant jobs for over 4 months now!

~~~
dv_dt
Is it skill deficiency or wage deficiency?

~~~
nansal
Well, Govt stats put YoY hourly wage increase at 2.6% - which should be
considered healthy.

~~~
dv_dt
Is that number with inflation? Inflation seems to be running 2.5% as of june
'18\. And around 2.2% before that. I think that puts the wage increase in the
noise of flat to a small increase.

[https://tradingeconomics.com/canada/inflation-
cpi](https://tradingeconomics.com/canada/inflation-cpi)

------
detaro
please no all-caps titles...

~~~
nansal
Noted. Thanks.

